# IT's ON----CC---Pending charges!!!!!



## goofy elk

Im missing funds to utah bucks and bulls!

Anyone else?


----------



## tallbuck

Not yet goofy, how much are you dinged for?


----------



## hazmat

Yup we will be hunting the snatch this year for a big ole stinky bull. My buddy drew with 5 points


----------



## tallbuck

hazmat said:


> Yup we will be hunting the snatch this year for a big ole stinky bull. My buddy drew with 5 points


What weapon? I am hoping to get the snatch as well!


----------



## hazmat

Any weapon


----------



## hazmat

tallbuck said:


> What weapon? I am hoping to get the snatch as well!


Good luck hope you draw


----------



## goofy elk

tallbuck said:


> Not yet goofy, how much are you dinged for?


Well, This is going to take a little while to figure out.

Had me and the wife on one card, my boy and some clients on another..

There are several charges!


----------



## snw_brdr10

5 Deer tags and 2 LE Elk for the Book Cliffs!!


----------



## GeTaGrip

Come on guys don't be yankin chains, I've checked every hour for the past 2 days and the only thing that's pending is hotel reservation. Ugh! I hope there are one of those Manti tags with my name on it.


----------



## snw_brdr10

GeTaGrip said:


> Come on guys don't be yankin chains, I've checked every hour for the past 2 days and the only thing that's pending is hotel reservation. Ugh! I hope there are one of those Manti tags with my name on it.


No yanking here. Just the Truth!


----------



## GeTaGrip

Well congratulations to ya who draw and I will keep my fingers crossed and the cc transaction page refreshing.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Any GS deer tags pending yet?


----------



## snw_brdr10

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Any GS deer tags pending yet?


4 or 5 of the deer tags that charged to my account are General Season.


----------



## surf n' turf

I got nothing yet


----------



## AJ13

Still waiting.


----------



## Bob L.

Its no BS, I just drew my late rifle South Cache Elk Tag! $800 Charge on my card from Utah bucks and bulls.


----------



## AJ13

How long does it take them to hit all the cards??


----------



## johnnycake

about 30 minutes. If it hasn't happened yet, you are prolly SOL.


Kidding of course. Charges can take up to 10 days sometimes.


----------



## snw_brdr10

AJ13 said:


> How long does it take them to hit all the cards??


A few days. In years past, sometimes I wasn't charged until 3 days after I started seeing people's cards get hit. Just be patient.


----------



## AJ13

Thanks


----------



## Jmgardner

heres a question. i just got hit with 2 $40 charges from utah bucks. that i assume is my wife and I's 2 general season archery deer tags. but if i put in for an archery elk tag in the same unit. but haven't been charged yet for it, does that mean i was unsuccessful? first year in utah, so i don't understand these little niche things yet


----------



## martymcfly73

Don't read anything into it until you get the emails. Anything could happen.


----------



## Califbowmen

Any NR hits yet?


----------



## AJ13

I have 3 points for a GS deer tag.


----------



## GeTaGrip

Califbowmen said:


> Any NR hits yet?


Heard of one so far, LE elk.


----------



## trclements

Mine got hit for GS cache deer tag. Not sure if it is rifle or archery.


----------



## JuddCT

LE Elk Roadless for me in addition to my Dedicated Deer.


----------



## utahgolf

I won't believe it until we see first time posters asking for help with units they've apparently never hunted.


----------



## JuddCT

utahgolf said:


> I won't believe it until we see first time posters asking for help with units they've apparently never hunted.


Can you help me out. I don't need your honey hole just general areas. Could you also tie a 400 bull up to the tree as well?


----------



## utahgolf

JuddCT said:


> Can you help me out. I don't need your honey hole just general areas. Could you also tie a 400 bull up to the tree as well?


you seemed very genuine in your question. So yes, I will! When I draw my le tag I am creating a fake account and posting a pic of cute girl. I will get so much info!


----------



## Vanilla

It always is amusing how many different " My CC got hit" threads pop up this time of year. 

I have a feeling my only hits for hunting I'll have on my card will be what happened back in February since my deer tag comes each year without a charge.


----------



## devobrodie

*Book Cliffs Late Elk*

Just got a CC hit for elk, Book Cliffs late! Good luck to everyone


----------



## devobrodie

I just got a hit for elk, NR, late season Book Cliffs.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

I think I need a new credit union, the suspense is killing my confidence in mine.

I'm looking at you America First.


----------



## mack1950

hit for muzzle loader deer and standsbury archery elk


----------



## Christine

I hate you guys. Lol


----------



## Vanilla

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I think I need a new credit union, the suspense is killing my confidence in mine.
> 
> I'm looking at you America First.


My Cabelas card doesn't show 'pending' charges. So I've learned that I have to wait a couple days generally for the payment to get processed. I got my email a couple years ago on antlerless the day my card finally showed the hit.


----------



## Hunterchick

So is it possible to get charged for one tag (GS deer) and then have a separate charge for a (LE or oil) show up at a separate time? Or do they process all charges for that card number at the same time?


----------



## MWScott72

My Cabelas Visa has always been slower than a corpse to his own funeral. I wouldn't read into it any. My guess is that hits to Cabelas cards won't show until tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Huntin8

For my Cabelas card I was thinking Monday or Tuesday. Last year my card finally showed the charge the day before I got the email.


----------



## Fishracer

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I think I need a new credit union, the suspense is killing my confidence in mine.
> 
> I'm looking at you America First.


Me and my buddies account have been hit already. Two separate accounts.


----------



## devobrodie

*Cabelas*

I have Cabelas too, you have to call and ask them if you have any charges pending, or wait! I cant wait, called 4 times today, and on the forth try it was there!


----------



## snw_brdr10

Hunterchick said:


> So is it possible to get charged for one tag (GS deer) and then have a separate charge for a (LE or oil) show up at a separate time? Or do they process all charges for that card number at the same time?


My experience has always been one where they charge your card in separate charges, but they will do it all at once. If you look at the attachment, I have 5 different charges. 3 Groups of General Season Deer and 2 Separate Limited Entry Elk tags. They did it separately, but all the charges came in at the same time. That make sense?


----------



## goofy elk

Hunterchick said:


> So is it possible to get charged for one tag (GS deer) and then have a separate charge for a (LE or oil) show up at a separate time? Or do they process all charges for that card number at the same time?


In all the years I've played this game,
I've never seen them show up at different times------Its done in one shot.

I think the only exception would be the permits that are unpaid for after
the 5 atemp's have been made....And your next on the list for that tag.

Exactly as brdr 10 say's.


----------



## nocturnalenemy

Just got hit for 3 DH tags!


----------



## Dunkem

Fun to see who got hit and not,kind of makes me sad and glad that I dont play anymore.Hope all you guys and gals get what you put in for.


----------



## 3arabians

Ahhhh my card hasn't been hit yet. Why??? Wwwwhhhhyyyyyyy????????


----------



## johnnycake

For what it is worth, 2 years ago my charges came 2 days apart. My wife's LE elk the 4th day after charges started, and my gs buck a day later.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Johnny we are going on a four day ride on the roadless next week. I will report any sightings to you.


----------



## High Desert Elk

Mine just says 'Utah Bucks Permit' and then that it's processing. What does that mean??

*(())*


----------



## johnnycake

You don't have a $ amount pending?

Congrats! You drew the coveted Uinta's East Any Weapon Yeti tag!


----------



## JuddCT

. Think happy thoughts


----------



## bowhuntnfool

Whaooo just when I thought luck was gone my dad got elk muzzloader and I got a antelope tag :mrgreen::mrgreen: but no general deer tags yet and they had pts hmmmmm:shock:


----------



## goofy elk

tallbuck said:


> Not yet goofy, how much are you dinged for?


Alright, got the immediate family figured out,

3 LE antelope and 3 GS deer tags all for Boulder/Plateau/Parker ..
All archery, And we have the Aquarious plateau Ranger station
rented for a week to hunt out of--------GOING TO BE A FUN UTAH HUNT!!!!!


----------



## 35whelen

Buck deer.....n $60 in over drafts. I hate when pay periods end on fridays


----------



## Huntin8

_O-


----------



## Vanilla

High Desert Elk said:


> Mine just says 'Utah Bucks Permit' and then that it's processing. What does that mean??
> 
> *(())*


It means the same thing as a double rainbow. Nobody knows!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger

Any America first credit union hits yet ?


----------



## KineKilla

I have Mountain America and they are always slow to show charges. Can't even remember if I used that or my Cabelas card....oh well, I can wait.


----------



## 3arabians

Any Goldenwest hits yet??? Oh my... losing hope...... Im gonna get a general rifle deer tag right?????


----------



## brisket

Still no hits on my America First card.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

ditto


----------



## stillhunterman

ditto ditto::shock:


----------



## jsc

America first charge for LE elk and general deer.


----------



## UtahMountainMan

I have America First. I applied for le archery deer, and 2 GS deer tags for my brother and brother in law. Im Dedicated so I already have my deer tag. I show 1 pending charge for $40, but it didn't show up until about 730pm this evening so it seems that AFCU is a bit slower. 

If it holds true either my bro or bro in law drew a GS tag and I didn't draw my le deer tag.


----------



## goosefreak

I have a deduction on my CC for $195! sounds like I drew a Dedicated Deer Tag! I'm a first timer DDH!


----------



## HotWapities

*Nicely done!*

4 Muzzy tags and a Rifle Deer for my soon to be 12 year old. His first big game hunt is on!


----------



## Bo0YaA

No LE Elk, No Youth Elk but we did get two $40.00 charges that I assume are deer tags. Oh well there is always the antlerless in June I guess.


----------



## silversalmon66

Yes, Golden West hit pending earlier today, for who ever wants to know? Got a pending for $80.00 for me and my youngest son. Hoot, Hoot!!! Still waitn for my other son to hit it too? Hopefully he pull's through as well??? Congrat's to the rest of ya!


----------



## goforbroke

does party app charge for both? i.e. I have an $80 charge, hoping LE deer, but also could be party app of 2 for general deer at $40 each with just one charge of $80?

Thanks


----------



## KineKilla

LE deer costs more than $80 doesn't it?


----------



## HunterDavid

I have learned with my Cabelas card that when this thread starts, I just call customer service and ask for pending charges. Did that today and found my boys drew out and I drew my DH tag as well. ;-)


----------



## SatchSquatch

$513 hit for Bighorn on the Nine Mile Range Creek...Only 5 points!


----------



## brisket

Just got hit (America First) for the Youth Any Bull hunt for my son and nephew. General deer tags for my son and nephews too.

No tags for me yet (still crossing my fingers), but will be fun going after a bull this year with the boy. 8)


----------



## Shunter

Looks like I got my dedicated hunter and LE Elk! $195 and $285. Elk tag is the central mountains Manti early rifle with 7 points.


----------



## Truelife

Three general s aeon deer tags on my account. Glad to at least see those!


----------



## Elkdude

2 general deer tags for me and my boy.


----------



## hazmat

KineKilla said:


> LE deer costs more than $80 doesn't it?


yeah 80$ sounds like two general season deer tags


----------



## Tracker

2 hits $40 and $285


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

hazmat said:


> yeah 80$ sounds like two general season deer tags


It would either be a LE deer tag or a group deer application for two people. Le deer tags are $80


----------



## silentstalker

KineKilla said:


> LE deer costs more than $80 doesn't it?


No, that is the exact amount of a LE deer tag and the management tag. They rarely combine the tags into one charge in my experience.


----------



## lucky duck

Archery any bull on the LaSals for this guy! Only 2 points!


----------



## RoosterKiller

2 general season wasatch buck tags. Nice


----------



## outdoors

General season deer for me. My brother and his wife drew a muzzleloader wasatch and rifle wasatch LE bull


----------



## Fishracer

Anyone getting hit on Amex?


----------



## stillhunterman

I catch myself grinning as I read about all who drew tags! What a fun time. Congrats to all who have drawn so far! For those who haven't yet, patience young Jedi's...


----------



## kailey29us

Zion archery deer for me and GS rifle for my son.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

GS Deer, no idea which of the 5 choices. 

No LE or OIL. 

Looks like it's an Idaho Elk hunt year again.


----------



## Puddler

Fishracer said:


> Anyone getting hit on Amex?


My Amex was hit today for $40.00.


----------



## silentstalker

General season deer here. Most likely for me as my kids had 0 points. Nothing else pending.


----------



## utahbigbull

$80 hit here. Either my LE Deer, or me and my sons joint general deer tags. I'm presuming the latter of the two. But no moose, goat, or LE elk hits for my wife or son and me. Another year to dedicate more time water fowling I suppose. ;-)


----------



## utahgolf

Manti Le elk muzzleloader!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slack_20

Looks like a speedgoat and GS deer for me


----------



## Fukarwee

Anybody with Mountain America Credit Union had hits?


----------



## muzzlehunter

No moose tag for me, but I think I drew out for a cwmu buck tag.


----------



## Schleppy

utahgolf said:


> Manti Le elk muzzleloader!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Drew my tag! Not seeing anything posted to my account yet.

I think this will be a great tag this year, how many points?


----------



## bowhuntnfool

Sweet just hit for three deer tags also gonna be a great year


----------



## humpyflyguy

With the increase in deer tags this year and all three of us having preference points, I am finding it hard my to believe my account hasn't been hit yet for anything other than a youth any bull tag. But at least my son is excited, when I told him he was already set to put out some trail cameras, good thing it's raining this weekend or I think he would've hiked up the mountain himself to start scouting, nice to see a 13 year old so set and ready. Still holding out hope for more tags.


----------



## 35whelen

fukarwee, I have mountain america card and got hit yesterday


----------



## goofy elk

silentstalker said:


> General season deer here. Most likely for me as my kids had 0 points. Nothing else pending.


Might be time to use the 'mentor' program......;-).....


----------



## reb8600

Just got hit for 4 deer tags but no moose.


----------



## Swaner

Got hit for a Fish Lake Muzzy Elk tag this morning. I **** near fell over when I saw it. I only had two points. Nothing on my general archery deer tag yet.


----------



## Fukarwee

Well, after checking all day, my card was finally hit for $40. Looks like GS deer for me. Good look to everyone this fall!!


----------



## utahgolf

Schleppy said:


> Drew my tag! Not seeing anything posted to my account yet.
> 
> I think this will be a great tag this year, how many points?


I had 7 points! can't wait to chase some bugles come september!


----------



## Califbowmen

Every NR that I spoke with has yet to get a CC hit.. Doesn't look good.


----------



## stick&string89

Fukarwee said:


> Anybody with Mountain America Credit Union had hits?


I had my mountain America account hit Friday night for 3 deer tags!!!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger

Dedicated deer for me and a rifle deer tag for my wife. 







Oh ya!!!!! And A late La Sal tag for me and my two buddies.


----------



## nelsonccc

Non resident here and no pending charges on my us bank cc. I should draw one of my five gs choices and maybe a pronghorn tag. I'll keep waiting!


----------



## stillhunterman

Califbowmen said:


> Every NR that I spoke with has yet to get a CC hit.. Doesn't look good.


Don't put too much into it at this point Art, being the weekend I have a hunch a lot more hits will take place Monday through Wednesday. I have 3 points going into the general deer and haven't been hit, and given the choices I put down, I can't see me NOT drawing a tag. Best of luck to you, there's still time buddy! Hope all is well...


----------



## goofy elk

^^^It is my understanding that ALL CC's are processed by computer in " batches" ..^^^

And that all were ran Friday ..... 

Now they will move on to " payments that were denyed " ..

And 5 attempts will now be made to secure funds on those permits..


----------



## stillhunterman

Thanks for the info Randy. My bank is slow for whatever reason. The last couple of deer tags I got hit two days after everyone started posting here. Could be though the batches were 'ran' on friday, the financial institutions don't process until the following work day? Dunno...


----------



## humpyflyguy

I'm hoping not all the batches have gone through, still not showing any hits for any general tags. Just out of curiousity with the new trial program how many tags are affected by the trial members toward the people who actually took the time to take hunter safety? Do they go in the general pool or are a certain percentage of the tags set aside for the program? Or can they even hunt big game?


----------



## Califbowmen

Thanks Still!!!!!! I will wait until Wednesday before making plans for a spike bull hunt. It's still a hunting trip and that's what I enjoy. Good luck to you on getting a tag.


----------



## MWScott72

General deer tag for me. Had thought my mom might draw LE elk muzzy on the Manti, but doesn't look like that will happen. She has 11 non res points. Crap...was really looking forward to another Sept elk hunt. Guess it will be general elk and Antlerless instead. Could be worse!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

DH tag for me, GS Rifle Deer for my wife. No LE tags, as of yet anyways. Still be a fun year. Hope ya'll do well. Looking forward to seeing everyones posts in the fall already.


----------



## Rspeters

I'm hoping not all charges have gone through yet (or my cabelas card is just slow) because I should have a 99% chance of drawing this year and haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## silentstalker

Cabelas cards wont post until tomorrow. I have a pending charge but had to call and ask them to find out. Don't give up hope until you get a "un" email. In 2010 my buddy had 4 general tags hit his card right off the bat. Then mid week his LE deer tag posted. Its not over until its over!


----------



## DallanC

Hmmm $80 charge. Looks like my wife or boy drew Books Cliff Deer. Wife had 9 or 10 points so I'll bet its her's.


-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake

As for the it's not over till it's over my bison tag didn't hit until november.....
;-)


----------



## DallanC

FYI the latest I've ever been charged for a tag was end of August, for a 3 corners Pronghorn tag. The credit card check is a gimick, it sometimes works, sometimes doesn't. Just wait for the official Email before making plans.


-DallanC


----------



## tallbuck

Well i got dinged.... but only for 40 bucks... That means I have my muzzy deer tag. No luck on my LE elk tag this year.... BOOO!


----------



## goofy elk

A couple of valid points,

Stillhunterman,
Banking institutions process charges differently from one to another.
'Pending charges' may take a day, or a week to show up as an actual charge on your account..

And Johnycake,
Permits in the draw that go ' unpayed ' for, are then reissued to the alternate list.
Same as surrendered LE and OIAL permits.
You can recive s phone call right up to the beging of a hunt and have the oppertunity to get a 'good' permit.


----------



## Fishracer

Wasatch elk with a deer tag that im sure is my boys. Congrats to everyone drawing their tags! Its gonna be a fun year for sure!


----------



## sumbuddy

40 bucks here for a buck deer. Nothing special here but excited I'm hunting another year.


----------



## wisconsinvette

Has anyone been charged for one tag like deer and then got a LE tag charge a day or more later?

Friend got charged for deer only so far but with 19 elk points he should have drawn the elk tag he put in for. Well, based on last years applicants anyway.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

We got 6 tags in our group. two youth tags. now it the waiting game to see what weapon we got.


----------



## GeTaGrip

Looks like after a 15 year wait I finally drew my LE rifle elk on the Manti.  
Good luck to all you who drew.


----------



## neverdrawn

I have a son and a daughter that will be hunting for the first time this year. Both youth and looks as if both have drawn a rifle tag. That means all three hunts! Couldn't be more excited.


----------



## Rspeters

Finally was able to call and find out that I have pending charges for 2 Dedicated Hunter tags. I had called on Friday and Saturday and the charges weren't pending at that time. I agree that cabelas cards are slowwww.


----------



## 400BULL

Wahooooooo! After 17 years my dad will be hunting his first big bull this year.


----------



## johnnycake

goofy elk said:


> A couple of valid points,
> 
> And Johnycake,
> Permits in the draw that go ' unpayed ' for, are then reissued to the alternate list.
> Same as surrendered LE and OIAL permits.
> You can recive s phone call right up to the beging of a hunt and have the oppertunity to get a 'good' permit.


I know goofy, thanks, I was giving some tongue-in-cheek encouragement to all of us without charges yet!


----------



## bowgy

Ok.... Ok.... I don't usually check my credit card, just wait for the emails, but reading these posts got me too curious so I called this morning. 2 hits for deer and one for Panguitch Lake LE elk, now that is for me, my daughter and my niece. 

My niece had one point for the LE elk, my daughter had 2 points for LE elk and I had 4 points for LE elk.

Now you have me really wondering about the LE elk because most of you know I have drawn 3 Panguitch Lake LE elk tags, I may have to avoid my friends if it is me who drew the tag:shock: My health and safety could be at risk


----------



## johnnycake

^^^i refused to like this on principle

But seriously that's awesome! Say.... We should do a group application next year....


----------



## 2full

bowgy,
Don't know if I count as a friend or not, but you will have to avoid me..........
That would make you even more lucky than me. :mrgreen:
I'm still waiting for my second Panquitch tag. But, I have had some good tags
over the years. Not complaining at all.


----------



## mcc9

General deer tags for my wife, step-son, and I.


----------



## Smokepole

General Deer for me!
Smokepole


----------



## WasatchOutdoors

General deer for the daughter and I this year. Not sure which unit though, last year we got our third choice so who knows. Letters are what a week away? Better let her mom know when she's going to miss school.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3

Two charges for me general season and my wifes first deer tag!



bowgy said:


> Ok.... Ok.... I don't usually check my credit card, just wait for the emails, but reading these posts got me too curious so I called this morning. 2 hits for deer and one for Panguitch Lake LE elk, now that is for me, my daughter and my niece.


My buddy drew the panguitch lake tag as well early any weapon


----------



## 3arabians

Are all these hits today? Still nothing for me and fearing I may be sitting out my first deer hunt in 20+ years.


----------



## hazmat

3arabians said:


> Are all these hits today? Still nothing for me and fearing I may be sitting out my first deer hunt in 20+ years.


Ew I had to swallow that pill last year. It was not fun talk about having withdrawals my uncles bank just got hit for his tag an hour ago so there is still hope


----------



## Old Fudd

Well no hits for this 71 year old Bow Hunting Freak. This could be three years without>> in 55 years of hunting with a Bow. .


----------



## bowgy

3arabians said:


> Are all these hits today? Still nothing for me and fearing I may be sitting out my first deer hunt in 20+ years.


I checked mine this morning and it said that the hits were on the 16th.


----------



## bowgy

Jrdnmoore3 said:


> Two charges for me general season and my wifes first deer tag!
> 
> My buddy drew the panguitch lake tag as well early any weapon


My daughter and my niece were for early rifle and mine was for muzzle loader, it will be interesting who drew, if it is me I might have to run across the border and buy a lotto ticket


----------



## MWScott72

3arabians-
Don't loose hope, stl time in this game. I know you hunt the Antlerless as well. Always time to put in for WY too!


----------



## 3arabians

Thanks. This is true. Funny you said that. I spent an hour on the WYOMING F & G website yesterday looking at doe loper ops if i dont get a hit. Still got antlerless; which is good but no deer tag will hurt. Thank god I can buy OTC elk. My bro got hit saturday which has me in the dumps.....


----------



## 3arabians

Bucksnort1 said:


> Well no hits for this 71 year old Bow Hunting Freak. This could be three years without>> in 55 years of hunting with a Bow. .


Looks like we are in this together. Tomorrow morning will be our time.....hopefully..... praying to the hunting gods tonight..


----------



## guner

Had $40 hit my debt card today so either me or my 13 yr old are chasing deer. Hope it was him


----------



## Bowdacious

So, I put in for 4,5,6 archery deer.....still no charge! I thought that unit was a for sure deal for archery. Don't they usually have tags left over for this unit?


----------



## rockroller

18 Years of applying, near misses,now I'm a senior citizen I drew a Panquitch LE rifle bull, sure hope I can get some young bucks to help me!


----------



## johnnycake

guner said:


> Had $40 hit my debt card today so either me or my 13 yr old are chasing deer. Hope it was him


even if it is not your son's tag, look into doing the mentoring program and have a blast!


----------



## Shunter

Bowdacious said:


> So, I put in for 4,5,6 archery deer.....still no charge! I thought that unit was a for sure deal for archery. Don't they usually have tags left over for this unit?


I put in last year and didn't draw. I think there were leftovers 2 years ago though.


----------



## Califbowmen

Any NR out there draw Dutton archery deer? None of the folks I know have drawn. Still holding out for some luck.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3

Bowdacious said:


> So, I put in for 4,5,6 archery deer.....still no charge! I thought that unit was a for sure deal for archery. Don't they usually have tags left over for this unit?


Me and my wife both drew that unit not sure if archery or rifle for me but rifle for her I have never not drawn that unit so much private ground and landowner tags tough to not get one.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut

Califbowmen said:


> Any NR out there draw Dutton archery deer? None of the folks I know have drawn. Still holding out for some luck.


I hope you get your deer tags Art. I have one friend that drew the archery elk for Dutton so I am sure I will be seeing you.


----------



## Califbowmen

Hope so! I will most likely hunt spike bulls. Will be camping at the same spot. 2nd and 3rd week of the season. Stop in.


----------



## Bucksnbulls08

Cheddar, I will be on the mountain during archery also. I'll keep my eyes open for a good bull.


----------



## 3arabians

Bowdacious said:


> So, I put in for 4,5,6 archery deer.....still no charge! I thought that unit was a for sure deal for archery. Don't they usually have tags left over for this unit?


Thats what I always put in for and seem to have missed it this year also. Last it was about an 80% chance with zero points. In years before that there usually was some leftovers


----------



## bugchuker

3arabians said:


> Thats what I always put in for and seem to have missed it this year also. Last it was about an 80% chance with zero points. In years before that there usually was some leftovers


I'm guessing that people who didn't draw the harder units in the years past, started putting in for it so they can get a tag to hunt the extended, and not have to deal with the otc sales.


----------



## goofy elk

Bucksnort1 said:


> Well no hits for this 71 year old Bow Hunting Freak. This could be three years without>> in 55 years of hunting with a Bow. .


Fudd,------ Boulder , GS archery, right?
I dont understand how this could be possible?

I pulled this permit with one point this year ...

I Also drew the antelope permit on that unit with ZERO points...:!:...


----------



## nelsonccc

Califbowmen said:


> Any NR out there draw Dutton archery deer? None of the folks I know have drawn. Still holding out for some luck.


NR here and I still havent seen any charges on my end. I'd have to be very unlucky to not draw one of my General Archery Deer choices. All I can figure is it's just taking some extra time, though last year I was hit with my tag the same time as everyone else. I know a few other guys who put in for stuff in Utah and they haven't been hit yet either so I'm guessing they just haven't done the NR's yet.

I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## bowgy

bowgy said:


> Ok.... Ok.... I don't usually check my credit card, just wait for the emails, but reading these posts got me too curious so I called this morning. 2 hits for deer and one for Panguitch Lake LE elk, now that is for me, my daughter and my niece.
> 
> My niece had one point for the LE elk, my daughter had 2 points for LE elk and I had 4 points for LE elk.
> 
> Now you have me really wondering about the LE elk because most of you know I have drawn 3 Panguitch Lake LE elk tags, I may have to avoid my friends if it is me who drew the tag:shock: My health and safety could be at risk


 uuuhhhh.......Just got the email........I don't dare say........SUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Muzzleloader Bull Elk

Hunt: Panguitch Lake
Weapon: Muzzleloader
Your season date(s): Sept 21 - Oct 2, 2015


----------



## 2full

bowgy, how many points did you have ?
Thst's what I put in for with 8 points...............


----------



## 2full

Just got my email..........no elk tag for Panquitch. :sad:

But I did get my hunter choice bison tag. Did NOT expect that.

-/|\\--/|\\--/|\\-

I may be taking the guys who offered to help up on thier offers.
Have never chased bison. Have taken about everything else there is to get.


----------



## bowgy

2full said:


> bowgy, how many points did you have ?
> Thst's what I put in for with 8 points...............


4 points


----------



## Vanilla

You are seriously going to hunt LE elk 4 times? I wish I could say I hated you, but man...I just want to shake your hand! Maybe some of that luck will rub off on me.


----------



## Slayer

It seems some guys are getting results emails but others are not yet...? Do the results usually all roll out the same day?? When do they post up results online?


----------



## bowgy

Vanilla said:


> You are seriously going to hunt LE elk 4 times? I wish I could say I hated you, but man...I just want to shake your hand! Maybe some of that luck will rub off on me.


I know, when I opened the email I just sat there in disbelief, I could not imagine drawing that tag again so soon.

The interesting thing is for the 3 tags that I drew on the regular draw, each one was with 4 points. (The last one I drew in 2012 one was a landowner that was turned back in that I drew out of all the land owners in the association, it was turned in the day before the rifle started).


----------



## martymcfly73

bowgy said:


> I know, when I opened the email I just sat there in disbelief, I could not imagine drawing that tag again so soon.
> 
> The interesting thing is for the 3 tags that I drew on the regular draw, each one was with 4 points. (The last one I drew in 2012 one was a landowner that was turned back in that I drew out of all the land owners in the association, it was turned in the day before the rifle started).


Good thing you're such a good and likeable guy...


----------



## bowgy

martymcfly73 said:


> Good thing you're such a good and likeable guy...


:mrgreen:*YES I AM!:mrgreen:*


----------



## Califbowmen

I'm beginning to feel unwanted:-?!! I have not gotten any CC hits and or a unsuccessful e-mail yet!!!!! But don"t dispair, I will be chasing spike bulls come archery season!!!! You can't keep me out of Utah and off of Dutton!!! Congrats to all of you lucky enough to draw a tag!!! May you have a safe and successful hunt!:grin:


----------



## Jedidiah

I got the Deer Creek CWMU with only 2 points...is that good? And how does it work? I heard I basically get a free guided hunt.


----------



## martymcfly73

Jedidiah said:


> I got the Deer Creek CWMU with only 2 points...is that good? And how does it work? I heard I basically get a free guided hunt.


Where is the Deer Creek unit?


----------



## Springville Shooter

It is good. The DC is a newer CWMU. It is steep and brushy. There are no roads. You are not guaranteed a guide. There are huge bucks. Have fun.------SS


----------



## neverdraws

I got the Cabelas hit this morning. Two $40 hits, which will be for my two sons rifle deer, another separate $40 hit for my deer tag, then a $285 hit for muzzy elk! When I checked my email tonight, I had the DWR email for my results. Haven't seen the email for my son's yet. Good luck everyone!


----------



## bowgy

neverdraws said:


> I got the Cabelas hit this morning. Two $40 hits, which will be for my two sons rifle deer, another separate $40 hit for my deer tag, then a $285 hit for muzzy elk! When I checked my email tonight, I had the DWR email for my results. Haven't seen the email for my son's yet. Good luck everyone!


Awesome, what unit for the elk?


----------



## neverdraws

Box Elder, Grouse Creek. Have to hunt hard for them out there, but will be fun.


----------



## Jedidiah

martymcfly73 said:


> Where is the Deer Creek unit?


http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/public/details_cwmu.php?cwmu_id=2012010


----------



## willfish4food

neverdraws said:


> I got the Cabelas hit this morning. Two $40 hits, which will be for my two sons rifle deer, another separate $40 hit for my deer tag, then a $285 hit for muzzy elk! When I checked my email tonight, I had the DWR email for my results. Haven't seen the email for my son's yet. Good luck everyone!


Congratulations!! But, the down side is, since you drew out, now you have to change your handle on here. Maybe "sometimesdraws"...


----------



## neverdraws

No kidding. I have thought "almost neverdraws", or something similar. I went from 1997, when I drew a pronghorn tag, until 2012 when I finally drew a LE deer tag. I had some elk points from way back when you could put in for multiple species as a resident and, hello, an elk tag 3 years later. Still waiting for the desert bighorn tag, but it will be a few years out for that one. I don't count general deer draws since they come nearly every year.


----------

